# VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys,
We are proud to finally offer a Vw bluetooth hands free kit. This kit is designed for: Mk V, GTI, Rabbit, Jetta, GLI, EOS, and Passat cars. Installing this kit will allow you to use the “phone” and “volume” buttons on your steering wheel to control the functions of a Voice prompted Bluetooth module made for us by Parrot - the leader in bluetooth integration. It requires no splicing of wires and can be removed without a trace at any time. There are no wires to cut, splice or tap for factory-like bluetooth and with nothing to mount on the dash! The steering wheel phone button does all the work.

Please visit http://www.1stvwparts.com to place your order. If you have any questions please call 888-528-5280 ext 262 or email [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

Here's a video of the installation: http://www.quickconnectproducts.com/vwvideo.wmv


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

I unfortunately don't have those buttons, but I'm still curious-- is this a VW-solution, or one that your dealership worked out with Parrot yourselves?
Either way, you probably have the best price (since you usually have the best price on official stuff)
I'm just curious to know if VW answered the calls for it or if your dealership is just taking the initiative.
Also, does it integrate with the stereo at all, such as lowering the stereo volume? (I know that's a lot to ask, but hey, these cars have *German engineering* so I expect greatness







)
William


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I unfortunately don't have those buttons, but I'm still curious-- is this a VW-solution, or one that your dealership worked out with Parrot yourselves?
Either way, you probably have the best price (since you usually have the best price on official stuff)
I'm just curious to know if VW answered the calls for it or if your dealership is just taking the initiative.
Also, does it integrate with the stereo at all, such as lowering the stereo volume? (I know that's a lot to ask, but hey, these cars have *German engineering* so I expect greatness







)
William

Hi William,
Yes this is a deal we worked out with Parrot. This is not a genuine Vw part, but it fits and preforms like a genuine Vw part. Vw has no plans (that We know of) to offer a bluetooh kit like this.
As for the sound levels, I will have to check on that for you. I don't believe it lowers and raises the sound when the windows are down/up(if that is what you're implying), but I'll ask my supervisor tomorrow for you. Thanks sir...
Zeb


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

Actually, I was wondering if the module would mute or lower music playing through the stereo.
I don't have the multi-function steering wheel, so my interest is just curiosity-- although I would *definitely* add those parts if the panels in the steering wheel could be replaced.
By the way, *kudos to you for working out with a good solution!* Maybe VW will take notice and add it to their options (and then you can sell it for less than them, like the rest of the VW parts you offer







)
William


_Modified by kghia at 3:12 PM 1-18-2008_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

I'm curious why the phone button is present on NA models in the first place? I know this has been discussed before but it makes no sense unless VW was working on a retro fit of some kind. And I don't buy the "it's cheaper to make one set of buttons" argument because VW has many examples of different parts for different markets. Two dealers that I've spoke with both mention that VW is working on a solution and might be offering a kit for bluetooth integration. Or perhaps this is the answer they are told to give when a customer questions the usefulness of the phone button. Either way this looks like a good solution. Just wish it displayed the caller info on the radio display or MFD.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Actually, I was wondering if the module would mute or lower music playing through the stereo.
William

William,
When you receive an incoming call the system mutes the music to allow the incoming call.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I'm curious why the phone button is present on NA models in the first place? 


I have no idea sir. Vw may be working on a kit right now, but in the meantime we're offering the next best thing.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I'm curious why the phone button is present on NA models in the first place? I know this has been discussed before but it makes no sense unless VW was working on a retro fit of some kind. And I don't buy the "it's cheaper to make one set of buttons" argument because VW has many examples of different parts for different markets.

I believe that they would leave it because it is cheaper. I have read that when the (aircooled) Beetle came out, there were _many_ different interior colors for a while, including matching armrests. But after a while, parts depts didn't want to have to stock 16 different colors of armrest, so they reduced it down to just a few (black, off-white, maybe another) It makes it very difficult to correctly restore one of those early Beetles (although a lot easier to restore ones with the "standard" colors)
On the other hand, my wheel _doesn't_ have those buttons, making it even harder to retro-fit a kit properly, while those who _already_ have the phone button can easily make it useful now that an "easy plug-in" kit is available.
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

William,
I think many manufacturers do business this way, especially the US automakers, but not VW. Take the sideview mirrors for example. They make 3 versions for the NA market (more for other markets), One without illuminated entry, one with and one that auto dims and folds. Surely it would be cheaper to just have two by installing the illuminated entry in all models. What's a light bulb compared to the cost of tooling and stocking another complete assembly? Another example is the the ambient lamps in the overhead console. I hear the base '08 models do not have these little red lights but all other models do. They are saving, what, 4 cents worth of LEDs at the price of having to design manufacture and stock another overhead lamp assembly. I suspect VW has/had a plan to offer an upgrade at some time. In today's market, not having a handsfree cell phone feature is going to hurt sales across the VW line.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

I have a 2007 Eos with Nav, Sirius radio and 6-disc changer in the armrest. Will your kit work with my car? What will your kit show on my radio/nav screen when in use or dialing a number? Thanks.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey All
The Golf V and its derivatives have had a GSM Car kit available for some time and this is the reason for the phone button on the steering wheel.
This VW approved Parrot Kit has been a Dealer fitted Accessory here in Australia since early last year.
My Eos has Dynaudio, 6CD stacker in dash and an iPod kit fitted as well.
The kit is totally hidden and enables you to receive calls and make calls with a mic which comes with the kit, the speakers in your Eos and the Phone button on the steering wheel.
When a call comes in 'Phone' is displayed on the Radio or Nav unit, the radio or music is muted and you get a ring tone over the car speakers and you accept the call by pushing the Phone button on the steering wheel. The volume buttons on the steering wheel work during a call. You can enter 'Discreet Mode' by pushing the Phone Button once during the call and the call is transfered from the car kit back to the phone. You end the call by holding the phone button down until the call is disconnected. No where is caller ID displayed on anything but your phone.
To make a call you phone must support Voice Dialling and to make a call you press the phone button once and and then say the name of the person you wish to call. The Phone repeats the name to you and then dials.
The kit has no caller ID function and does not display you phone contact list on any display in the car.
I use the kit roof up or down but usually put the side windows up if the roof is down to improve call quality on the other end of the call. The kit from memory will handle 4 handsets but only one at a time so it will work if more than one person drives the car. Not an ideal solution but it works











_Modified by sydeos at 1:38 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## ScarletJ (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (sydeos)*

Excellent. Thanks for the detailed explanation of exactly how the unit functions.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (sydeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sydeos* »_Hey All
The Golf V and its derivatives have had a GSM Car kit available for some time and this is the reason for the phone button on the steering wheel.
This VW approved Parrot Kit has been a Dealer fitted Accessory here in Australia since early last year.
My Eos has Dynaudio, 6CD stacker in dash and an iPod kit fitted as well.
The kit is totally hidden and enables you to receive calls and make calls with a mic which comes with the kit, the speakers in your Eos and the Phone button on the steering wheel.
When a call comes in 'Phone' is displayed on the Radio or Nav unit, the radio or music is muted and you get a ring tone over the car speakers and you accept the call by pushing the Phone button on the steering wheel. The volume buttons on the steering wheel work during a call. You can enter 'Discreet Mode' by pushing the Phone Button once during the call and the call is transfered from the car kit back to the phone. You end the call by holding the phone button down until the call is disconnected. No where is caller ID displayed on anything but your phone.
To make a call you phone must support Voice Dialling and to make a call you press the phone button once and and then say the name of the person you wish to call. The Phone repeats the name to you and then dials.
The kit has no caller ID function and does not display you phone contact list on any display in the car.
I use the kit roof up or down but usually put the side windows up if the roof is down to improve call quality on the other end of the call. The kit from memory will handle 4 handsets but only one at a time so it will work if more than one person drives the car. Not an ideal solution but it works








_Modified by sydeos at 1:38 PM 1-20-2008_

You're the man!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Love the soundtrack to the intro...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (rev18gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Installed mine today*

I'm happy to report a successful install of this kit today in my 2008 Eos Lux 2.0T. The video posted here was an excellent supplement to the written instructions provided in the box. Taking off the initial trim piece was probably the trickiest part.
Once I had the radio out it was a simple matter of unclipping and clipping together the new harness. I too elected to position the microphone to the lower right of the speedometer cluster. Fishing that wire through required a lot of patience and dexterity. The kit included a tiny self-adhesive mount that worked perfectly for the microphone positioning.
Once all the wires were clipped into the right place it was a bit of a challenge stuffing everything back inside there such that the radio would fit. I found it very helpful to remove the screws on the climate control panel as with that out of the way it was possible to get my hand up behind the radio to pull all of that wiring out of the way. Incidentally, there is a good bit of room behind the climate panel.
I had an iPod adapter which takes up a surprising amount of space behind the radio. It took me a while to get the radio back in there. But with the radio seated and screwed back in it was just a matter of putting the climate panel and firing up everything to test it. 
This kit paired easily with my iPhone. I'm running the latest iPhone firmware 1.1.3 and this Parrot unit seems fully supported as it identified itself readily. After a few test calls to check that everything was working (it was) I simply snapped the top trim back on and I was good to go. Probably took me an hour all together.
I thought I might have to enter the radio's security code. But I guess that because I never disconnected the antenna and ground wires it retained everything. No code was required. Everything works well.










_Modified by cjboffoli at 5:30 PM 1-24-2008_


_Modified by cjboffoli at 5:31 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Installed mine today (cjboffoli)*

I going to use my tax rebate for this mod.








Have you moved the location of your iPod adapter? I too have an iPhone and wanted my cable in my center console. Took a little work but is worth it (followed the replace cup holder directions on Oemplus and minor Dremel work).








Greg


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Installed mine today (gdevitry)*

Greg: My iPod adaptor is actually inside my glovebox. I've got the aux microjack in my center console. I didn't want to lose the console space as storage is at a premium as it is in the Eos and I wanted some place to store my Garmin c530 GPS unit. Now that I've got the Bluetooth set up I'm going to have to figure out where to put my iPhone as I've just been standing it up inside one of the cupholder bays. I've seen a few iPhone mounts but I haven't been blown away with aesthetics of the installs I've seen.


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

I have the '07 VW Eos Sport with Nav/Sat and ipod adapter in the center console. Will this kit fit behind the Nav Unit or does the Nav unit take up too much space?
Also, will "phone" still be displayed on the concsole when a call comes in?
Thank You
John


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (WolfinPR)*

John: You'll have to find tech specs to be sure but anecdotally there's no way the NAV radio takes up any more space than the non-NAV. Believe me when I say there is NO room to spare up inside there. With the extra little black box and thick wire for the iPod adaptor as well as the harness from this kit I was barely able to stuff everything in. My guess is that the nav is engineered to fit the same footprint. As to how the NAV displays I'll leave that to the experts. Anyone...?


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (cjboffoli)*

I thought the iPhone doesn't have voice dial? How do you make calls? Do you just dial them on your phone?
I was toying with the idea of getting an iPhone but I need that voice dial feature in the car since I'm not willing to juggle my phone while driving. 
I use a Motorola KRZR right now with my Parrot kit and it works great.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_I thought the iPhone doesn't have voice dial? How do you make calls? 

It sounds to me like the Parrot has the voice dial functionality. It then matches the voice prompt with a number.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Installed mine today (cjboffoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjboffoli* »_ Now that I've got the Bluetooth set up I'm going to have to figure out where to put my iPhone as I've just been standing it up inside one of the cupholder bays. I've seen a few iPhone mounts but I haven't been blown away with aesthetics of the installs I've seen.

Have you seen this one yet? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3355225
I actually use that kuda base for my Garmin nuvi. It's not up on the dashboard obstructing my view and it looks cleaner.But I'd think it would look good with an iPhone too. The color matches your interior perfectly ( at least my cornsilk beige does).


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (chocoholic_too)*

iPhone .. voice calling.
What I'm hoping...
1. Assuming the Parrot's bluetooth just sends the voice dialed number, an iPhone can have sudo voice calling. The Parrot just keeps an address book with numbers. The Parrot handles all the voice part. (aside) I use a bluetooth connecter at my home... XLink connects up to three phones. This system connects to my home phone 'network'. All our cordless/wire phones ring AND can call out on either linked cell phone. It can also use your cells for sending faxes from a fax machine (or dial-up... yuk).
Since the iPhone does not have the ability to 'send' a number....
2. You'd need to have access to someone's phone that has an address book that can connect to the Parrot. You'd then send your contacts. I'm planning on using a friend's Trio.
Hopeful
3. Then once you use your iPhone, you'd have access to the numbers sent... Assuming the Parrot is not phone sensitive.
Thoughts?
Greg


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*iPhone*

The issue of out-going calls from the iPhone using this Parrot kit is admittedly a weak spot right now. I fully expect that we'll see a firmware update to the iPhone sometime between Q3 2008 that will add voice calling functionality.


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay all the comments below are a follow on from my post above.
The first thing I will say is that if the kit offered here is the same of the kit offered as a VW approved Accessory by VW Australia for fitting by it dealers and supplied by a company called Techaudio here in Melbourne, but I am not sure who their overseas suppliers are, then this is the story.
The kit is labelled here as -
VGA098900
VGA098901
VGA098902
VGA098904
When connected shows on the phone display as 'Parrot v5.10C'
Think of the kit as a replacement for a blue tooth headset that you wear on your ear. Instead of a microphone, speaker and a button or two on an ear piece you have a kit which uses a microphone, steering wheel button, and your audio system.
It functions just like your headset. It does not upload your phone list into the system. It gives two voice prompts 'redial' and 'discreet mode'. It will only voice dial if your phone has this function.
There are systems from Parrot, Paser, Ego and other manufactures who upload your phone list into their systems but the ones that I have seen use a separate screen to provide caller ID and these systems use the phone kit to provide voice dialling not your phone. They are usually more expensive but I am not sure of the going prices in the US.
This system works well within its limitations as I said think of it as an inbuilt headset replacement.
If this kit is different to the one described by me then ignore all the above


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (sydeos)*

This kit comes with a Parrot 3000 Evolution.
http://www.parrot.com/usa/prod...ution
If I am reading this description correctly, it will do the following:
Voice recognition dialing
Voice recognition up to 150 names
Phonebook Synchronization Profile








Concern: the weblink has a different photo than the kit photo. The kit photo is more like 
http://www.amazon.com/Parrot-3...LZ7GQ
Greg


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: iPhone (cjboffoli)*

Actually voice dialing for the IPhone is a already here...
Check here: http://www.makayama.com/iphonevoicedial.html

"VOICE DIAL for iPhone® 1.0
Finally: speech recognition for the iPhone! Dial numbers without looking at the screen. It's faster than the touchscreen and safer in your car. Get voice activated calls now. 
To get a free tryout, start Installer on your iPhone, press Sources, then Edit, then Add. Next, type http://***********/2t8cax 
Record voice samples for any contact in the addressbook. Just speak to dial the number. Open any application with your voice. So you can check your emails or start Google Maps by just saying it. And you can even surf to your favourite websites by assigning voice tags to your Safari bookmarks.The software uses a modern speech recognition algorithm which gives excellent results in real life situations. 
The software works with all languages. It does not depend on a dictionary or vocabulary, but it stores your speech samples and links them to contacts, applications or bookmarks. When you're on the go, VoiceDial lets you keep in touch even when your hands are full. It's as easy as saying, "John Smith" or "Mail". And you'll be automatically notified of free updates via Installer."
You need a jailbreaked IPhone. I tried it and it works well.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: iPhone (pjouvence)*

[Sorry for the sort of off topic...]
My method is free... just need a friend or old phone.
No jailbreaking for my iPhone. Maybe once there are real supported apps, I'll write one.
Edit: upon further thought... An iPhone becomes 'locked' after inactivity. So this app would need to be running (foremost app?). Bluetooth works with a locked screen... does this app?
Greg


_Modified by gdevitry at 3:17 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

Ordered this kit and installed it this weekend. Everything works great. However, the instuctions on how to use some functions are a bit fuzzy.







Like how do magic words and key words work?







can i delete single contacts from the memorized voice tags? if so how?







The system does not "announce" who's calling for incoming calls as implied on the video. at least mine doesn't.
I ran the mic around over the glovebox and up the passenger A pillar to the reading lights assembly where the factory would place a mic. It seems to work well. no complaints about the quality so far.


----------



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (rfsee)*

forgot one"







if a contact has multiple numbers, which one does it use?


----------



## Chickadee95 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (rfsee)*

These kits are pretty stinkin' awesome


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (rfsee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rfsee* »_







Like how do magic words and key words work?







The system does not "announce" who's calling for incoming calls as implied on the video. at least mine doesn't.


It's been awhile since I read thru that manual but to my understanding the magic words have to be firstly turned on in the options menu and then you have to record them like a voice tag. Then all you do is just say on of those words instead of pushing the phone button to activate that function. For instance if one of the words is "call" ( i can't find my manual right now to confirm the actual words they use) then you just say that word and then the name or number like you have it stored in your address book. All it does is make it a true handsfree so you don't even have to push the phone button on the steering wheel.
As for announcing who's calling...I fell for that one too. It only applies to certain Sony Ericsson phones.


----------



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 
I'm having a lot of trouble with the voice quality on the other end. People often say they cannot understand me. This is worse at highway speed, but I have tried calling our home phone while sitting the garage and it really does sound poor. I have my wife talk in the car while i listen on the home phone and what it sounds like is that the first few syllables are understandable then it starts to clip or cut out intermittantly.
I've tried other mic placements and even tried a different microphone. Someone on a volvo forum reported a similar problem and had success placing a 8kOhm resistor in line with the mic and decreasing its sensitivity. I connected mine through a breadboard and tried different resistors from 1kOhm to 20kOhm and still had the same problems. It sounds like it may be a problem in the noise/echo cancellation software. is there anyway to turn that feature off? Is there anyone else having this problem?
thx


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (rfsee)*

Are many of the bluetooth hands free users also using Sirius?
In one of my talks with sirius when I was getting everything working, they indicated some kind of conflict with bluetooth. I forgot what the exact issue was, but I wanted to see if anyone had problems while both were operating in the car?


----------



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (jmg3637)*

I'm not using sat radio. I just have the VW iPod adapter with the parrot. sorry. at this point i could not recommend the parrot unit. I really cannot carry on a conversation with it and have gone back to the motorola t305 for now (people say I sound better) hoping that there will be a fix for this. One thing that is great with the parrot is the quality of the soiund i hear in the car. if i just had to listen to conference calls it would be a winner.


----------



## Chickadee95 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (rfsee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected]WPartsStore.com (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (Chickadee95)*


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

so I have a pretty awesome g/f. for our one year anniv she bought be the kit. now i gotta figure out if this is something I can do by myself or not.
awesome!


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

so instead of having my local audio/video installer do the work @ an estimated $80/hr for 3 hours i decided to tackle the job myself after work today.
Easy part: removing the headunit and connecting everything.
hard part: snaking the mic cord from the reading light area, down the passengers side A-pillar and then up the back of the console.
however, i did it, it took only an hour or so, and there are no missing parts, no lost screws nothing broken and best of all it works properly.
def. excellent


----------



## dgary8 (May 10, 2008)

*Is voice the only way to dial?*

Can you make a call with this kit by just hitting the send button on your phone? Like if you want to call someone that is not in your contacts?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Is voice the only way to dial? (dgary8)*

yes, your call will xfer to the bluetooth hands-free kit as soon as you hit send (or just after) [as long as your phone is paired and auto connects to the bt kit]
for me, and anyone else that has a blackberry, you can use the voice dialing system to actually speak the number you want to call if it's not in your contacts. ie. "call seven three two five five five zero zero two three"
it's pretty cool


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Installed mine today (cjboffoli)*

Do you have any personalized ring tones for your contacts? And if so, does the iphone itself still play them when receiving a call while you are connected to the parrot kit? I know the iphone doesn't support stereo bluetooth so I wouldn't expect it to play the ring tones through the stereos speaker but does the phone itself still ring? I used to have a Razr V3 that didn't have A2DP either and while connected to any bluetooth whether headset or carkit the phone itself would only give off a generic buzz. I am still considering getting an iphone but the lack of voice dial and A2DP is still a big turn off for me. (looks like even the new 3G iphone won't have these features yet either)


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had this unit installed in a 2007 EOS for a few months. It works great! My only complaint is the voice of the "bluetooth lady". I have a Blackberry phone and the integration is perfect. I do not have the nav system, however I do have the mini jack in the glovebox. No functionality of the radio is compromised by this install. When the phone rings the tone is over the car's speakers. Your custom ringtone does not play and in my case the phone does not vibrate, nor ring. Similar to a bluetooth headset. The speakers automatically mute and the display of the radio is "Phone in use". To answer the call a simple press of the phone button on the steering wheel is all that's needed. To hang up, press and hold the button. With the Blackberry, voice dial is the same as if you used it on the phone. I've also used this unit with a Palm Treo. It's a bit different with the Palm. The phonebook has to be sent to the internal memory of the parrot device. Most phones are similar to the Blackberry situation, however a slight few need the phonebook to be on the parrot. The volume control on the steering wheel controls the volume of the phone apart from the volume of the radio. So if you're rocking out and a phone call comes in the volume is the same of the last call. The install went fairly well. The adapter just clicks onto the factory parts. I installed the parrot module in the passenger side panel, along side the glove box. I ran the microphone up the windshield support and into the little vent "thingies" by the overhead light.
Now comes the reason I'm posting here. I just replaced the factory radio with a Pioneer AVIC-Z2X which has bluetooth built in with it and I've adapted it to work with the buttons on the steering wheel.
If anyone's interested in the bluetooth setup (microphone, parrot module, manuals, all adapters and wiring and steering wheel button interface module) please sent me an email. If you have questions or would like to see pictures of the install or the entire kit please let me know. I guarantee that this is not some scam. If you would rather speak via phone, no problem. Send me a number. I also have the oem radio and siruis radio module available if anyone's interested. Thanks!
Michael


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (TSCAD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSCAD* »_I ran the microphone up the windshield support and into the little vent "thingies" by the overhead light.
Michael

I originally did the same thing but I noticed that the unit was having a hard time picking up my voice and people said they couldn't hear me while on the phone. 
So I opened the reading light panel again, made a slight indent in the back and ran the mic and wire out of the panel area and have it on one of the swivel sticks that came with the kit. It's aimed at my head and works wonderfully. Even with the top down! and since it's outside the panel and on a swivel, if for some reason my passenger needs to talk too, I can rotate the mic in their direction.


----------



## fosterp51 (May 26, 2008)

*Re:*

Sorry if this was already cleared up, but just wondering if this is possible if you don't have the buttons on your steering wheel?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (fosterp51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fosterp51* »_Sorry if this was already cleared up, but just wondering if this is possible if you don't have the buttons on your steering wheel?

I would think that you do need to have the steering wheel buttons as the pressing of the phone button is what controlls everything (initiating the call, enterning/exiting discreet mode, hanging up the call).
But I guess you could do all that stuff on the cell directly and the car would pickup the initation from the phone. (dial from the phone and the car activiates the BT system that mutes the radio). That just makes it less "hands-free" I'd say.


----------



## fosterp51 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Small5)*

Yea that's what I figured, Thanks


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (fosterp51)*

If you purchase everything individually you'll end up purchasing the parrot evolution kit, the harness and the steering wheel interface. You can leave out the steering wheel interface and just use the buttons that come with the evolution kit. This will work if you don't have the steering wheel buttons. Some kits are sold without all of the evolution parts and others contain everything. Make sure that the button unit is included with your purchase if you don't have the buttons on your steering wheel. Granted you'll have a something extra that you need to stick to the dash, but it will work.


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

As per TSCAD you can just get any of the Parrot models and use the controller knob or LCD that comes with the kit. It won't be "stealth" like the 3000 kit with SW controller, but it will give you even more features if you pick one with an LCD. You would then use the basic cheaper VW installation plug and play harness from http://www.quickconnectproducts.com


----------



## Athfar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Is voice the only way to dial? (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_yes, your call will xfer to the bluetooth hands-free kit as soon as you hit send (or just after) [as long as your phone is paired and auto connects to the bt kit]
for me, and anyone else that has a blackberry, you can use the voice dialing system to actually speak the number you want to call if it's not in your contacts. ie. "call seven three two five five five zero zero two three"
it's pretty cool









Ok I just bought this kit and I have no clue how to get this option to work. Does it use the actual voice dial in your blackberry?
I have an AT&T tilt and don't really feel like programming each contacts to the parrot as the voice dial works flawless on the thing already with voice commander.
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Is voice the only way to dial? (Athfar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Athfar* »_
Ok I just bought this kit and I have no clue how to get this option to work. Does it use the actual voice dial in your blackberry?
I have an AT&T tilt and don't really feel like programming each contacts to the parrot as the voice dial works flawless on the thing already with voice commander.
Thanks for any insight.

i don't know about the AT&T Tilt, but for me, the phone button activates the voice dialing program that's built into the blackberry. So yes, it does use the actual voice dial on the blackberry.
Instead of having to upload any contacts (which I have no clue how to do anyways, heh), it works just like a BT headset would work; it just activates the phone to use the external mic/speakers (the car).


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Is voice the only way to dial? (Athfar)*

If you are referring to the Quick Connects Product Kit, then yes the phone button on your multi-function steering wheel should activate the voice command feature on the blackberry device (which I have tested with the pearl, curve and world editions). Over the speakers in the car you should hear "please say a command". This doesn't require the sending of telephone contacts to the Parrot unit as described below. (BEST OPTION BY FAR)
I know for a fact that some other devices which don't have built in voice activated commands require that the entire phone book be transferred to the Parrot "blue brain box" so that the contacts can be dialed. YES, this would require that you speak each name to the Parrot unit in order for it to recognize your voice for each entry. as described below:
The voice management includes numbers dialing by a voice tag and the use of commands. The magic word function is maintained for those, allowing you to answer or to close incoming calls without pressing any buttons.
In order to use this function, you have to record your voice (the system is not speaker independent) by the „Telephone” and “Hang Up” commands (you can choose any command, which will then be used for the purpose). If you want to use voice dialing, you’ll have to record commands for “Cellular”, “Home”, “Work” phones, so that, in case one of your contacts has more than one number, you’ll be able to choose which exactly to dial.
Voice dialing is not the easiest thing to do, but once adjusted, it works. The kit has its autonomous system. After you set in the menu that you want to record a voice name, the kit will disconnect from your phone and it’ll require that you send it a contact card. After it has received the contact card, it’ll ask you to record the voice tag for the respective name. Thus you have to record them name by name. If you want to use many contacts, this’ll take quite a lot of time, since sending and recording each contact is a slow procedure. The kit allows for a maximum of 150 contacts to be recorded.
In standby mode the voice dialing of contacts is done either after pressing the green button, or the magic words after saying the „Telephone” command have been activated.
The voice commands can be used only for the phone from which the respective contact has been sent. Therefore, if you use the kit with phones X and Y and you send contacts only from the phone Х, you will not be able to voice-dial the contacts when you’re connected with the phone Y.
If your phone requires that you enter each name into the Parrot I would recommend that you locate another phone. When I tested the voice command via the Parrot unit I repeatedly received "Name not found" errors. With a blackberry, or other phones with built in voice activation the phone got the name correct every time. I tested this unit in an EOS which has a relatively loud interior. Maybe in a quieter car this may not be an issue.
This is by far the best kit that I have ever used (with my Blackberry). If you have everything programmed correctly, you can't go wrong with this kit!
Sorry I got a little carried away with the keyboard








Michael


----------



## Athfar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Is voice the only way to dial? (TSCAD)*

Thank you for your reply Michael








I will play around with it some more to see if I can get it to work and report back. Have you had anyone try to use the device with a Windows Mobile phone which has MS Voice Commander?


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Is voice the only way to dial? (Athfar)*

I haven't tried it with a windows mobile phone. I have tried it with a Palm Treo 600P and there is no voice command (palm platform). The phone book must be transferred.
BTW: I don't sell these kits ("have you had anyone try to use the device with a Windows Mobile phone"). I'm just a car geek ... I guess !?!?! I spend all my time researching mostly VW stuff and then experimenting. When I finish experimenting I sell the stuff on eBay ... It costs me a little bit, but I gain knowledge!
Michael


----------



## fbarfety (Sep 28, 2006)

*Volk-L*









For those waiting for the factory kit, check out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=142


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Volk-L (fbarfety)*

Oh, Volk-L (vocal) I get it.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Volk-L (fbarfety)*

for some reason it says that I am not authorized to see the information that you are linking to


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Volk-L (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_for some reason it says that I am not authorized to see the information that you are linking to

it was accessible before, but for some reaso has been changed.
either way, this is the website for the Volk-L product mentioned:
http://www.govolkl.com/


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Volk-L (Small5)*

When is this thing coming?
I'd like to get the bluetooth feature on my Eos working but I'm not going to do it myself.
Cheers!


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
it was accessible before, but for some reaso has been changed.
either way, this is the website for the Volk-L product mentioned:
http://www.govolkl.com/


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Volk-L (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_When is this thing coming?
I'd like to get the bluetooth feature on my Eos working but I'm not going to do it myself.
Cheers!



I'm not so sure. the contact email from their website is: [email protected]
as for the kit mentioned in this thread, it took me about 30-45 minutes to install. (rather than paying a local place $200-300 to do it).
the hardest part was snaking the microphone up the a-pillar and into the center of the reading light area. I used a bent coat hanger for that. it wasn't difficult, just more of a PITA really. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nauti Buoys (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Installed mine today (cjboffoli)*

I just watched the installation video on VWvortex [ http://www.quickconnectproducts.com/vwvideo.wmv ]. The video started with the dashboard already partially disassembled. I just bought a 2008 EOS Lux and the dash didn't look like the one in the video. Are there instructions for safely getting to the radio in the '08 EOS?

Really want to install this, but don't want to mess up my dash!


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Installed mine today (Nauti Buoys)*

I just watched the video for fun and the dash is that of a GTI, the car that is shown in the exterior shots.
Detailed instructions have been posted (or a link to them) if I recall correctly. Can't remember where though...sorry.


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Installed mine today (Nauti Buoys)*

Nauti,
Check out this link: http://tscad.net/car/radio.html. These are some pictures of a radio replacement in my car. If everything is the same (which it should be) here goes.
With a small flat-head screw driver (I used a jewelers screw driver) you just pop-out the bezel from around the radio. I started at the top of the bezel along the outer edge and worked my way down. The radio should be connected with four screws. This part should be self explanatory. When I installed the bluetooth kit I put the parrot module and the quick connects module along side the glove box (opposite of the internal fuse box). In order to do this you need to drop the wires behind the radio. To get the wires from behind the radio to the other size of the glove box you'll need to remove a piece of trim that runs along the bottom of the center console. This piece runs from under the foot well to along side the seat and just pulls straight down to unsnap. There are two screws under the glove box that will also need to be removed in order to run the wires up there. Be careful those lights get hot! Once you get to the other side you'll need to remove the most forefront piece of plastic from the footwell (the piece that connects to the plastic door runner). This is removed by pulling away from the car. The metal clips that retain the piece may need to be replaced. They don't like to be un-done and re-done. You should be able to pick them up at your local dealership for like 1.10 each. You may be able to re-use the old ones. I've r-used most of mine. If you want to run the microphone up the A column to over head you'll need to just pull the trim away from the A column. I did not remove it. Just pull it far enough out to get the wire back there. Remove the lighting using the same small screwdriver to pop off the trim in the same fashion from the overhead lighting. Once the trim is removed the whole unit drops out by releasing the two tabs. I chopped up a coat hanger and straightened it out and pushed it through the upper console attached the mic with tape and pulled it through. 
Well I hope this wasn't really confusing. I don't have that much time to explain in better detail because I have to get to work. If you need more information please feel free to message me.
Good Luck!


----------



## dwebww (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Installed mine today (TSCAD)*

TSCAD ... That is an awesome radio. Which Pioneer model is that?


----------



## Nauti Buoys (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Installed mine today (dwebww)*

Thanks for the help!
I found another site with pics too!
http://golden-hind.com/eos/blu...h.htm
On my way to hands free... Hmmm what should I do with all those free hands?


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Installed mine today (dwebww)*

dwebmw,
Are you allowed to have "bmw" in your username here on this forum?







... Thanks for the comment on the radio!
I purchased the pioneer radio when the Avic-Z2's were being phased out and the Z3's on their way in. Therefore I got the Z2 at a decent price. The price for the Z3 at the time was about 800 more. I did a lot of homework and found out that the only difference between the Z2 and Z3 was the software (not the hardware). So I purchased the Z2 and also purchased a 40 GB hard drive. I obtained the image for the Z3 and put in onto the new hard drive. Not only did this give me a Z3, but it also gave me 30 GB of HD storage (10GB went to the OS) for my music to be uploaded to the unit. So what kind of radio do I have? It was purchased as Pioneer Avic Z2 and went through an operation to become a Z3 ... 
It's a fairly decent system. I've also replaced all of the speakers in the car. I purchased the car with non-dynaudio. I have Dynaudio's up front (it's the only thing that will fit) and I have JL Audio XR650-CSI's in the back. Everything being pushed by a 600W amp. No sub's because I wanted quality music, and I'm not much into rap. I've had the EOS in a million pieces. So if you have any questions on how to get something apart, feel free to ask. Don't know if I can tell you how to get it back together, but I sure can tell you how to get it off!


----------



## TDI_Dunc (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Volk-L (liquid stereo)*

I was in my dealer (Ardmore VW) the other day and there were signs all around for the Volk-L. I asked the service manager about it and he said he didn't know a thing about it, the signs had just arrived with instructions to put them up. One of the signs said, "No steering wheel phone button required". Which is very appealing to me, as I don't have a phone button on my 2009 EOS.
Anyone have any additional info or more info then is presented on the http://www.govolkl.com/ site? Thanks,
Dunc


----------



## TDI_Dunc (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Volk-L (TDI_Dunc)*

Anything? Anyone?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Bluetooth Pairing PIN?*

Could someone please remind me what the PIN is to pair phones with this kit. Is there one PIN that works or are they all the same? I had no trouble pairing my iPhone when I initially installed this kit. But I recently got a new iPhone 3G and could not remember the PIN and could not find it on the install instructions. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Bluetooth Pairing PIN? (cjboffoli)*

it's usually either 1234 or 0000


----------



## TDI_Dunc (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Bluetooth Pairing PIN? (cjboffoli)*

The pin is 0000.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Bluetooth Pairing PIN? (TDI_Dunc)*

TDI-Dunc: Much thanks. 1234 worked perfectly.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks to Small5 too!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:Volk-L*

I just got some info on this from my dealer- $898 installed.


----------



## TDI_Dunc (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (cb391)*

$898 is a big chunk of change for alot of people. I really think that it's crazy that VW isn't shipping every car Bluetooth equipped now, or at least having it as a factory installed option. I guess it'll take a couple of lawsuits from the families of those who died while texting to force the VW hand.


----------



## phxpilotmkv (Sep 2, 2008)

Well 300.00 is a lot for blue tooth, anything else blue tooth is always cheaper. I'm willing to buy this kit if I can find it in the 200 dollar range. Anyone find any sites with this kit that is cheaper then these 300.00 dollar ordeals?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (phxpilotmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phxpilotmkv* »_Well 300.00 is a lot for blue tooth, anything else blue tooth is always cheaper. I'm willing to buy this kit if I can find it in the 200 dollar range. Anyone find any sites with this kit that is cheaper then these 300.00 dollar ordeals?

IMO, I'd rather have something for $300 that's internal than something for $200 that could "grow legs". Since the car is a convertible, and I don't know about the rest of you, but I sometimes park my car with the top and windows down, I'd rather have something that can't be pulled from the car and walked away with. Then you'll be spending the $300 that you should have spent in the first place








The only thing that's not "built in" on my EOS is my POS, 4 year old, worth less than $25, Cobra Radar Detector. If that walks, so be it. I'll throw another $50 down to replace it. 
Just my $0.02


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (TDI_Dunc)*

yeah, $900 is WAY too much money to install bluetooth
I saw it recently at my dealership too, and they also told me to wait for more info to arrive (and to visit govolkl.com, which doesn't say much)
You can put a small bluetooth device on your ear for under $10 (like an older Jabra 350) or ones that have caller-ID for $100 or so, and without the wheel button you would have to hit "Answer" on your phone anyway.
Now, if they could install a *non-leather* multi-function wheel too for that $900, I _might_ consider it, but even then I think that I could use the money for better things (like chip tuning)
William


----------



## turbojetboy (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (kghia)*

I have a MKIV Jetta, anyone know of anything like this (IE behind the sterio and bluetooth that cannot "sprout legs" that would work for my car? I am envious of you that can use this








Thank you,
Stuart
_Modified by turbojetboy at 1:41 PM 10-26-2008_


_Modified by turbojetboy at 9:36 AM 10-27-2008_


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (turbojetboy)*

For VW's without the phone button on the steering wheel, just get any Parrot model and the QCVW-1 plug and play harness. The Parrot has a little controller or LCD that you mount in the ashtray area.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re:Volk-L*

I just got info from my VW dealer. They now show the Volk-L at $340 I'm guessing uninstalled which would be competitive with the kit from 1stvwparts.com at about $300.




_Modified by cb391 at 3:37 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (cb391)*

The Parrot has no programming and no loose wires to hook up. If you are going to install yourself, probably not a big difference if you are willing to do the work and have the VagCom, but if you are going to pay to have it installed, your are probably talking 1/2 hour for the Parrot vs 3.5 hours labor for the Volk-l.


----------



## Naokuphilip (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (porschemaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschemaniac* »_For VW's without the phone button on the steering wheel, just get any Parrot model and the QCVW-1 plug and play harness. The Parrot has a little controller or LCD that you mount in the ashtray area.

ok so this has been already asked but for those Rabbits owners without MFSW, can we use radio or phone device to pick up the incoming call? I don't want to get any extra buttons to pick up the call (from Parrot). I know Volk L we can pick up the call directly from the phone.. just thinking which is "better" Volk-L or this Parrot kit for non MFSW owners.....


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (Naokuphilip)*

I was quoted 485 for the vw kit installed, which included an hour of labor. Does that sound high or about right?
It should work with the button and automatically cut down on the volume of the radio when I answer
Do many others have or like this model? I was told that it works on other models of VW's as well


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (jmg3637)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmg3637* »_I was quoted 485 for the vw kit installed, which included an hour of labor. Does that sound high or about right?
It should work with the button and automatically cut down on the volume of the radio when I answer
Do many others have or like this model? I was told that it works on other models of VW's as well

My g/f bought it for me last May for my bday. It was ~$300 or whatever the price is that's listed on the site in this thread.
It took me about 30-45 mins to install myself and works fine.
Saved on Labor by using a bit of elbow grease


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (Small5)*

How is the sound quality, both in and out? Even with the top down?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (Wen2kids)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wen2kids* »_How is the sound quality, both in and out? Even with the top down?

No problems or complaints here.
With the top down, (and the rear wind screen up) i put up all the windows when making/taking a call.
With the top up, I just make sure all the windows (and sunroof) are closed.
The only thing I did differently than what the instructions tell you to do is where I placed the microphone. Instead of putting inside the plastic part of the reading lights (there's a little "vented" part on the left side of the plastic), I ran the wire out the center back and used some double sided adhesive (comes with the unit) to mount the mic dead center of the reading light area. And because the mount swivels, I just have it aimed at my head for best reception.
If any of that is confusing, let me know and I can take a picture and put it up tomorrow evening


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (Small5)*

A picture will be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (Wen2kids)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wen2kids* »_A picture will be great. Thanks in advance.

as requested:

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quick Connect (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Re:Volk-L (Small5)*

This location is easiest and seems to work great with our kit:


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

That is close to where I have my mic and it works fine.
Just noticed this - http://www.quickconnectproduct....html


----------



## DustyP (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (porschemaniac)*

I just installed mine a couple of days ago and I can give you me initial impressions and also some questions I have..
The video by quickconnect on youtube is great for the install, it took me about 3-4 hours all together because I had to reset the steering wheel control module to a different setting because I have 2 phone buttons on my steering wheel (call and hang up) so I had to do it twice. I fiddled around with the mic location before I decided on just below the speedometer outside of the steering wheel space. My wife said it sounded the best there, i think because you are speaking towards the mic instead of the factory location near the rearview mirror. I think the phone worked better before I had sent contacts to the parrot and used the voice recognition through my phone only, it made a pleasant bell alert, and now with the contact in the parrot it makes an awkward chirp, that is sometimes hard to hear. My phone is a sony ericson, the car announces the name of the caller if they are associated with a voice command in my phone.
People have told me that it sounds pretty good, a bit like speaker phone (duh) but overall easy to understand. 
My problem now is the AIRBAG FAULT code that I activated after the install. I think that is why an earlier comment mentioned the vag-com... I called my dealer and they told me to drive for 100 miles and it would reset... we'll see, he also told me he wouldn't charge me to reset it if it didn't reset itself. 
They are a san francisco dealer (daly city) and they installed their first VOLK-L last week and said the total was 300 with parts/labor. I went with the quickconnect product because of being able to dial calls without touching anything but the steeringwheel, with Volk-l you have to call the contact with the phone then it comes through the car.
I'd be interested to know about if anyone else had AIRBAG FAULT! codes with their install and what they have done since to fix or not fix it...


----------



## TSCAD (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: (DustyP)*

To clear that fault just drive your car. When the power is killed to the OBD the system in the VW has a few sensors that store information such as roll and stability info for the roll bar deployment (EOS only) and the ESP. If you drive your car for a couple of miles the computer should re-generate the information that it needs and the code will clear itself. BTW, I don't think it's the airbag light that you're seeing. It looks just like a steering wheel, but it's not for the airbag. If it is for the airbag then you should take the care to the dealership or your mechanic. If the light is an orange colored steering wheel then it is not the airbag. You should also see that the ESP light will stay on until the computer re-generates the info it needs.
Good luck! Hope I was able to help!


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (TSCAD)*

I got the VOLK-L installed a little over a week ago. I am very happy with it. I have yet to try it with the top down.
I got a little price break ( 10%) but the cost was still over 400 with install.
since I plan on keeping the car for at least 9 more years, i thought that it was worht the investment


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

You probably got the airbag fault because you started the car with the airbag light disconnected. The airbag light and hazard switch should be reconnected before starting the car if testing your bluetooth install - it doesn't matter if the panel is reinstalled - just as long as the connections are made. As far as restting the airbag light now that you made that error, I don't know if it resets after so many miles or if the dealer has to do it....


----------



## mraouf (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

I have the new stereo in my 2009 Jetta. Will this kit fit on that?
The new stereo looks different from the last year. It has black buttons (not grey), 1 CD, Radio, mp3, No Nav. I have the multifunction steering wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit (mraouf)*

We're having a sale! $249.95 ea. This special will last until Christmas, or until we run out of stock. Currently we have 13 kits in stock. Happy Holidays


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: VW Bluetooth Phone Button Handsfree Retrofit Kit ([email protected])*

10 kits left


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Installed mine today (TSCAD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Installed mine today (TSCAD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mosez (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Installed mine today ([email protected])*

With the risk of revitalizing an old thread: has anyone cleared the memory of the retrofit kit? I'm trying to pair a new phone but the Parrot states that 'the memory is full'. What buttons do I press to get rid of the old paired phone info?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Installed mine today (Mosez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mosez* »_With the risk of revitalizing an old thread: has anyone cleared the memory of the retrofit kit? I'm trying to pair a new phone but the Parrot states that 'the memory is full'. What buttons do I press to get rid of the old paired phone info?

funny, I just had to do this the other day!
as per the manual:
Resetting the car kit:
Press in sequence alternately Vol - Followed by Vol + five times.
V- V+ V- V+ V- V+ V- V+ V- V+
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mosez (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Installed mine today (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
funny, I just had to do this the other day!
as per the manual:
Resetting the car kit:
Press in sequence alternately Vol - Followed by Vol + five times.
V- V+ V- V+ V- V+ V- V+ V- V+
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey thanks - will try this later this afternoon (couldn't find the manual for the life of me, and the CK3000 manual at Parrot.com is no help really). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## squareeyes (Mar 30, 2010)

*Installed mine this morning and iPhone 3Gs voice control (dial) compatible!*

thanks to zeb and all who've posted on this thread. pulled the trigger and ordered the set. had it installed this morning in my 2008 passat by a local mobile stereo shop. did an excellent job for $85.00 and took just less than an hour to install unit and run mic wire up pillar. found best place for the directional mic mounted high up on windshield near roof, between rear view mirror and driver visor.
happy to report:
-with sunroof closed sound quality in/out is clean.
-with sunroof open sound quality in is clean, but two callers report echo/tunnel effect on their end. but still fully audible.
-best part for me is that the unit is fully compatible with my iPhone 3Gs voice control. pushing steering wheel tel button brings up iPhone's voice control prompt and it is as effective through the bluetooth system as it is native on the phone.
-haven't tried programming contacts into parrot unit itself, but can try if anyone is interested. can also post photo of mic placement if anyone wants.
thanks again! very happy with unit!
,r


----------



## tommybluez (May 18, 2011)

Sorry revive an old thread... 

Anyone with this kit installed have Navi? At one point in the thread someone asked what the navi displays, but never got an answer -- anyone???

Thanks so much, and pardon the n00b


----------



## tommybluez (May 18, 2011)

Oh and anyone with an android based phone... does it bring up your in-phone voice dial? I know the person I want to get this for would hate the recorded/having to record them...

Thanks again!


----------

